# harvest table ...how attach top, keep from spreading as dries



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

i am making a harvest table for my nephew. oak demensions are 78 long by 30 wide... (3 78x10" boards) ...how do i attach the top? I made a similar one a few years ago ....wood was dry, i glued and doweled the boards together...they dried more, split from each other ...left dried glue between them and continue to have a wide crack between the boards. 
Anyone have advice on how to attach them to each other and then how to attach them to the apron boards. I had planned to use oak underneath to keep them together and then i also planned to attach the top to the apron by screwing it using elongated holes. It really doesn't matter if it splits apart also as it is to look rustic...but then again it is a dining table.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Creative Novice Take a look at the picture I just posted in my gallery.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

My experience, start with dry wood.

You could use biscuit, spline or butt joint to glue/hold them together. Or nothing. Just a joined edge held in place underneath with a few cross pcs. with enlongated holes.
Always allow the top (glue-up) to move freely on the base as "one piece". Elongated holes for the screws will allow that to happen.

The separation typically comes from fastening the top down to cross-grain supports without allowing for expansion/contraction. I've seen a 20" wide board expand 1/16" with kitchen humidity. To reduce cupping make sure you alternate the grain on each piece.

On 30" I'd use 3 screws on the ends, one into each board from underneath and I always use a smaller glued block on the bottom of each board to run my screws into. That way I can use a pretty stout screw and not have to worry about splitting the top. Also, one screw every 24" on the sides.

No glue between the finished top and the base it sits on.

Just my way of doing it and it has worked well for me for 30+ years.


----------



## johnp (Nov 24, 2008)

the best way i've found is to cut a groove in the end rails, end to end, the cut some L shapped brackets.. the vert side of the L goes in the groove the hortz side screws to the underside of the table.. by just joining the top at the ends, the top can expand and contract, the brackets stays in the groove, holding the top down but not restricting normal wood movement... depending on the size of the table, two brackets at each end would do the job


----------

